

Show HN: Fantasy5Live, a real-time fantasy sports game (Rails, Backbone, Pusher) - harrigan
http://www.fantasy5live.com

======
duiker101
First Impression leaves me very doubtful, i understand you might have wanted
to keep a clean layout but more than clean this is just empty. There should be
something that encourages the user to sign up. A logo and a signup button i am
afraid is not enough. At the bottom right there is a broken image. Anyway to
try to help i signed up, the first dashboard page i a bit empty but i can
understand this because there is only one game, The team page looks nice, i
tried to select five user and it created an entry, i have never used one of
this game, but shouldn't i be able to see/modify his entry? how? where? i did
not find anything. Anyway good luck, i hope my feedback helps.

~~~
harrigan
Hi duiker101, thanks for the feedback. The design is indeed very bare and some
of the important functionality is missing (modifying entries is a big one). We
will be scheduling games throughout the Euros and adding improvements each
week. We hope that by the end of the competition it will be a fuller product.
Good luck with your entries ;-)

------
mikeevans
I agree with duiker101, there's not much on the home page that encourages me
to fill out the registration, especially because I don't know much about Rugby
or soccer. While clicking around the site, I noticed that almost all of the
pages from the footer are blank. I'm also confused how I can sign in with
Facebook/Twitter, but I can't register with them.

------
laserDinosaur
First rule of browser games: Screenshots Screenshots Screenshots Screenshots.
How are people supposed to get interested in your game if they have no idea
what it is?

